# "Let's Buy These Aircraft" - Please read these before submitting your choice.



## Michael OLeary (8 Jun 2006)

The "My Choice for New Aircraft" threads:

*Fighters:*

BAe Hawk as supplement to CF-18 Hornet -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38394.0.html
Superhornets for the CF? -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44824.0.html
JSF a mistake? -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39211.0.html
Bring back something like the CF-5 -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40352.0.html
Joint Strike Fighter (JSF) -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22809.0.html
A-10 Warthogs for the CF ?? -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16948.0.html
Replace CF18 with Super Hornet -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17789.0.html
CF-18's on their last legs? [pitch for f-15s] -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35100.0.html
Pilotless drones eyed to replace CF-18s -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34289.0.html
F-22 or F-35  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68471.0/topicseen.html
Close Air Support in the CF: Bring back something like the CF-5  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40352.0.html

*Attack helicopters:*

why isn't canada spend some of tht money to buy some apaches -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46506.0.html
Canadian Attack Helicopters -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46687.0.html
The Apache Longbow -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37789.0.html
Attack Helicopters -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1159.0.html
What do you think about this?? (HIND) -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47439.0.html

*Transport:*

C27J Tanker from L3 - Another reason to buy Spartan? -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36469.0.html
REALLY Heavy Lift -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34775.0.html
Interesting sidenote on the C-17 -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44825.0.html

*Maritime Air Solutions:*

Harriers for Navy/Air Force -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37862.0.html
F-35 and Canadian Navy -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44741.0.html
Ch-47 Chinook - Shipboard Capabilities  -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34276.0.html
BHS Air group -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46554.0.html

*SAR:*

Fixed-wing SAR replacement -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23889.0.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Dec 2007)

The following is recovered from a number of old threads and posted here for reference:

If you want to start proposing new aircraft programs, start with these points:

Tasks and roles to be conducted.
Aircrew training requirements.
Aircraft maintenance lifecycle.
Number of airframes required, based on your assessment of tasks.
Expected lifespan of "new" airframes, compared to expectation of available manufacturer and principal nation support.
Requirements and costs to retrain and retool all required maintenance facilities and maintainers.
Infrastructure costs to support new aircraft in all Wing locations.

As you can see, simply comparing statistics or unit costs doesn't quite scratch the surface of what you are proposing....


----------

